# Your Pet Peeve(s)



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2009)

For me, my pet peeves are basically very similar to the ones listed by members in this forum who were interviewed. For example: disrespectfulness, arrogance, people who criticize other people when they're not in a good position to do so, immature behaviour e.g. kids who laugh when someone says "penis".

Another one of mine would be when people deliberately taunt you (especially when you're in a bad mood and they know you're in a bad mood) because they think it's funny but then others around you start laughing at you. At this point I put on a fake smile otherwise I look annoyed at the person and I don't really want them to feel bad, but hardly anyone picks up on my fake smile. It happens a lot for me; especially with younger pupils in my school ...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 25, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Another one of mine would be when people annoy you





en.wiktionary.org/wiki/pet_peeve said:


> Something that is personally annoying; a personal dislike



Uh-huh....


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2009)

your pet peeve is "when people annoy you"?

awesome, and my white horse is white.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> your pet peeve is "when people annoy you"?
> 
> awesome, and my white horse is white.



Sorry about that, I just changed it a minute ago.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> your pet peeve is "when people annoy you"?
> 
> awesome, and my white horse is white.



I "lol"ed at that.

My pet peeve is when you are cubing, and then the core snaps. I almost cried when it happened to my best cube.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 25, 2009)

when orange and red are switched...
I don't mind if orange and yellow are switched though


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm beginning to get annoyed by peeling stickers


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jun 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> your pet peeve is "when people annoy you"?
> 
> awesome, and my white horse is white.



I think the right analogy would have been "my favorite white thing is my white horse". You make it sound like he said "my pet peeves are annoying" when in fact he said "my pet peeves are annoying _people_". "People" are not in the definition of pet peeve and it is therefore not as redundant as you make it out to be. He was specifying that one of his pet peeves are when "people" annoy him, which replaced the "something" that's in the definition. But this is too pedantic... 

My pet peeves are Evangelists (e.g. Pat Robertson), people who walk their dogs without leashes (especially pitbulls), the phrase "I know, RIGHT?", and using the elevator to go only one floor up or one floor down.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry if I've got the definition for pet peeve wrong, I always thought that a pet peeve was simply anything that annoys you. Btw, I just didn't find the right words at the time of my post. I didn't check thoroughly enough, sorry


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Jun 25, 2009)

my pet peeves are:
1. when you are about to break your PB and you have a huge pop. 
2.when people who have seen you solve keep saying, "bet you can't solve it"


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

My cubing pet peeves:

Getting over-excited at an awesome F2L and trying to solve every pair at once, thus resulting in R and U at the same time, thus a pop.

Smooth tiles on a 3x3. I loose my M slice traction.

People with personalized white center stickers. Makes me so jealous.

Magic.

And, worst of all, and the one thing I would remove from cubing if I could: Type As.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 25, 2009)

My pet peeves (non-cubing)
1. People who play with my iPod and run down the battery.
2. Conservatives who refuse to debate with me.
3. TV-remote stealers
4. Religion-pushers
5. Racists
6. People who don't admit their racism
7. Entitled people
8. Modern country musicians (taylor swift, etc.)
9. Most of the 2000's rap (lil wayne, kanye west)
10. UNC fans
11. Naked Men


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> And, worst of all, and the one thing I would remove from cubing if I could: Type As.



Thank you!!!

Anyway, my pet peeves are:
1. When people think I'm such a freakin' genius and I'm sooo smart.
2. Losing
3. When someone stares at me, looking as if they're thinking, "dang, what a nerd" (obviously, that is what they are thinking...)
4. Arrogant people that think they're so cool and good at sports.
5. People that are not arrogant that think they're cool, but are actually really annoying, whiny, and always jumping on the bandwagon, getting designer clothing just because everyone else is.
6. People that hate me.
7. People that I hate.
8. Dwight Howard not winning Dunk contest this year
9. Arrogant people
10. People that think I cube all day
11. This one kid in my school
12. Arrogant people
13. People that look down on me (arrogant people)
14. School
15. class

cubing-related:
1. When someone takes apart my cube
2. When I lube my cube with silicone spray and it dies.
3. When I get a +2 on an otherwise amazing solve.

Yeah...that's most of what I can think of as of now.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 25, 2009)

cubing peeves

people who don't pull their weight at competitions by helping with scrambling or think they can just come, do their solves and then leave. hello, participation would be nice.

spectators who just get in the way with their filming or whatever.

not breaking world records also gets a bit tiring.

non-cubing peeves

religion "pushers", well put anythingtwisty

religion on the whole (not trying to start a debate here)

stupid degrees (eg. fast food) that are called degrees when they don't even compare to the work that people put into real degrees.

yobs

people who just can't grasp the difference between your/you're their/there etc etc. those who don't use apostrophes, nor know how to spell common words such as blatant, independent or definite.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And, worst of all, and the one thing I would remove from cubing if I could: Type As.
> ...



Department of redundancy department.



endless_akatsuki said:


> 5. People that are not arrogant that think they're cool, but are actually really annoying, whiny, and always jumping on the bandwagon, getting designer clothing just because everyone else is.



Cool. I'm not the only one!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 25, 2009)

Pet-Peeves:
1. Using the word "algo" instead of "alg" or "Algorithm"
2. My annoying tendency not to think before I post YouTube videos.
3. People who think they are Gods-Gift (meaning full of themselves)
4. Learning CubeWhiz algorithms then having to relearn most if not all because of better algs.
5. People treating my cubes like garbage, throwing them around etc when I have them neatly displayed on my desk.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Pet-Peeves:
> 1. Using the word "algo" instead of "alg" or "Algorithm"



*YES*

2short


----------



## veazer (Jun 26, 2009)

pet-peeves... 

1)The question, "What's wakeboarding?" being asked by close friends when it is my favorite sport.
2)People bashing cubewhiz algorithms because their fingertricks are different than bobs, who haven't read the disclaimer at the top of his pages saying, you are different than i am... go find the best algorithms for yourself...

3)How everyone once knew that guy who could solve a rubik's cube in like 5 seconds... you know what i mean.

4)people who are in the same situation as everyone else and expect to be treated differently... example-Flight gwets cancelled, someone starts yelling at the crowd of people getting new tickets wondering what the big holdup is when he needs a ticket, because he deserves one since his flight got cancelled.

5)when a kid in school does no work, and then sucks up to a teacher saying that they "tried hard" and the teacher believes them, and then confiscates my rubik's cube(s)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 26, 2009)

veazer said:


> pet-peeves...
> 
> 1)The question, "What's wakeboarding?" being asked by close friends when it is my favorite sport.
> *2)People bashing cubewhiz algorithms because their fingertricks are different than bobs, who haven't read the disclaimer at the top of his pages saying, you are different than i am... go find the best algorithms for yourself...*
> ...



I wasn't bashing CubeWhiz, he has done a great job compiling the algorithms and has a very nice page, but what I was referring to was having to relearn all of them because they didn't work very well for me. I meant nothing against the actual Cubewhiz site or algorithms.


----------



## veazer (Jun 26, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > pet-peeves...
> ...



And i did not mean anything againts you either, at all. His OLL page specifically is bashed by many people here, even though he admits that they work well for him... and probably just for him.

But it is actually a pet peve of mine, not just me being mean. seriously.
my favorite is still that 5 second guy... who i've never met but everyone i ever talk to has...


----------



## Dene (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahaha so many of you must hate me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 26, 2009)

my pet peeves:

in kartrider:

。when people says that my kart is better (cotton c1 vs practice kart)
。people calling me a hacker when pwning them with practice kart
。getting over-exited when cornering perfectly close to the wall with multiple drifts, and ending up missing the last boost
。grand prix

non-game related:

。my(mom's) laptop froze when posting a long thread


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2009)

My pet peeves:

1. People who have pet peeves.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Pet-Peeves:
> ...



I know some people who say "algo" instead of "alg" or "algorithm"...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah. I just read the word algo, and I already didn't like the sound of it, and I've never heard anyone say it before. It's just annoying.
EDIT: I hate when people don't use the right form of a word (your, you're; their, there, they're; etc.).
I also hate when people don't pluralize things correctly (You don't put ' after a singular word/name that ends in s. Like, Willis's is correct, not Willis'. You only put just ' and not 's if its plural and ends in s. If its plural and doesn't end in s, like children, it has 's at the end. Children's not children'.).
I also hate when I complain about stupid little things too much.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 26, 2009)

when people say i would just peel the stickers off ahhh


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 26, 2009)

people who say "pet" peeves. i call them minor annoyances in my life


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

SkilfulPenguin said:


> when people say i would just peel the stickers off ahhh



*this is a high five*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 26, 2009)

"I don't have pet peeves; I have major psychotic f***ing hatreds, okay. And it makes the world a lot easier to sort out."
-George Carlin


----------



## Dene (Jun 27, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Yeah. I just read the word algo, and I already didn't like the sound of it, and I've never heard anyone say it before. It's just annoying.
> EDIT: I hate when people don't use the right form of a word (your, you're; their, there, they're; etc.).
> I also hate when people don't pluralize things correctly (You don't put ' after a singular word/name that ends in s. Like, Willis's is correct, not Willis'. You only put just ' and not 's if its plural and ends in s. If its plural and doesn't end in s, like children, it has 's at the end. Children's not children'.).
> I also hate when I complain about stupid little things too much.



You fail.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just one:
I hate it when mods get mad at various members of the forum, and threaten to ban them for correcting their (the mod's) mistakes.
I mean really, if you make a mistake, just man up and deal.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, so some places it doesn't matter, but when it sounds perfectly fine with 's, most people don't know that it should be 's. I should just be a little less annoyed when people do it wrong, because sometimes it's not necessarily wrong.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 27, 2009)

Pet peeves: Shipping that costs more than the cube. (I wanted to buy a Mini-DS cube and it's so much for shipping.)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought Jig-A-Loo online at HomeDepot, and it was like $4 for the Jig-A-Loo, and like $7 or $8 for shipping, but I bought it anyway because if shipping was $4 and the Jig-A-Loo was like $7 or $8, I would buy it. At least its not like $15 for shipping and the product itself is like $1.


----------



## Bob (Jun 27, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Pet-Peeves:
> 4. Learning CubeWhiz algorithms then having to relearn most if not all because of better algs.


Pet peeves:

Morons who complain about a free service that no one forced them to use.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Pet-Peeves:
> ...



Dude, I was not saying anything bad about the cubewhiz website or algorithms.
Its a great site with a great layout and awesome algorithms, what my pet peeve was is that I learned all of them, and then found ones I liked more, and so I relearned all of them.

I was not complaining at all.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

I think pet peeves means hobbies lol.'Well I am active I like math.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

Mine:

1. People disturbing you while BLD-cubing, making you totally forget your memo.
2. Hyperactive little boys that think they are better than anyone.
3. Aachen color scheme on 4x4 and 6x6 
4. Japanese color scheme on 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 
5. Black cubes (bleh)

@ Rubik's Exer: No, it doesn't.


----------



## Poke (Jun 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> when orange and red are switched...
> I don't mind if orange and yellow are switched though



When people tell me they just take the stickers off.

Personal thoughts to this post... a lot of interesting peeves in hera


anythingtwisty said:


> My pet peeves (non-cubing)
> 1. People who play with my iPod and run down the battery. *I hate that too*
> 2. Conservatives who refuse to debate with me. *Make conservatives liberals, and I agree*
> 3. TV-remote stealers *Die*
> ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 27, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And, worst of all, and the one thing I would remove from cubing if I could: Type As.
> ...



1. People who bash type A's when they honestly have no clue what they are talking about. Period. At all.



Mike Hughey said:


> My pet peeves:
> 
> 1. People who have pet peeves.



*head explodes*



Dene said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I just read the word algo, and I already didn't like the sound of it, and I've never heard anyone say it before. It's just annoying.
> ...



What? The link describes exactly what he is saying.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mine:
> 
> 1. People disturbing you while BLD-cubing, making you totally forget your memo.
> 5. Black cubes (bleh)
> ...



2. agree with your number 1.
3. Non-black puzzles and/or black stickers.
4. Most of the things anythingtwisty said.


----------



## Dene (Jun 27, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...



Did you read the "exceptions"? What it basically came down to is "the rule should only be very casually followed". As is everything else with our messy language, but nevermind that.


----------



## panyan (Jun 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



maybe learn English, not that rubbish you know!


----------



## Poke (Jun 27, 2009)

panyan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



It's our dialect, and we naturally notice when people speak a different dialect, unless, for example, you don't speak hillbilly but you live in hillbilly land so you're used to it.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I just read the word algo, and I already didn't like the sound of it, and I've never heard anyone say it before. It's just annoying.
> ...



pwned lol sorry. had to do it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

My pet peeve is when you have an amazing solve but the timer doesn't stop. Right now I'm using a stopwatch (because I don't have a stackmat) and sometimes it doesn't work properly.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 27, 2009)

I hate when people ask me "Can you actually solve that?"
Especially my 7x7.. You'd have to be insane to scramble a 7x7 if you can't solve it


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't solve my 7x7 without going online to bigcubes.com for the edge parity algorithms. I don't think I would EVER scramble it when I have no access to the internet. Lol.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 28, 2009)

my pet peeve is people who think they are uber intelligent because they solve the cube


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I can't solve my 7x7 without going online to bigcubes.com for the edge parity algorithms. I don't think I would EVER scramble it when I have no access to the internet. Lol.



I do my cubes while I commute on the bus.. I get some pretty retarded reactions
I've had everything from clapping to "That's so trippy dude!!!" *Stare at the cube for the whole solve*


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 7, 2009)

Some people at school just came up to me once because I had my 7x7 out, and they said, and I quote "SOLVE THAT 12X12 WIVVOUT LOOKIN AT EET IN UNDER 5 SECONDS!!!!!!" It is the most annoying thing in the world...

And when I have a conversation with someone that goes something like this

"Get the 4 one out!"
"The 4x4?"
"No the one with 4 stickers on each side."
"It has tiles and it is a 2x2."
"Whats a 2x2?"
"The so called 4 one"
"I dont get you. And whats a tile?"
"GRR!!! <walks off>"

<The other person just mixed up my 3x3>
"There solve that. See you cant do it, its mixed up too much."
<I start inspection>
<Within a second,>
"HURRY UP!!!"

<Someone really annoys me so I say to them>
"Mix this up please? <Holding a 1x1x1>"
"No."
"<I throw it at them> Thanks!"

"I got 5 sides once but the other 3 sides were mixed up."


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 7, 2009)

My pet peeve is when really amazingly stupid people think they are better than you. Plus people who drive alot slower than the speed limit.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

my pet peeve is rubiks exer on this forum.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2009)

This is weird, whilst doing a 4x4x4 avg, I was thinking about how bad this thread is (before it was bumped) because it's one of those threads which involve hatred and will probably end in a flame war... I only created to let out some of my anger...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> This is weird, whilst doing a 4x4x4 avg, I was thinking about how bad this thread is (before it was bumped) because it's one of those threads which involve hatred and will probably end in a flame war... I only created to let out some of my anger...



haha it's ok rob. my post was only to let out some of my frustration.


----------



## cubeman34 (Aug 7, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > This is weird, whilst doing a 4x4x4 avg, I was thinking about how bad this thread is (before it was bumped) because it's one of those threads which involve hatred and will probably end in a flame war... I only created to let out some of my anger...
> ...



In a way this thread is the thread for you to let out some frustration.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 7, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> My pet peeve is when really amazingly stupid people think they are better than you. Plus people who drive alot slower than the speed limit.



I've never ever seen that. I usually drive 10 to -5 mph lower than speed limit. Most people I see drive 0 to 15 mph over speed limit. Some really crazy people drive over 20 miles over speed limit and follow less than 10 ft away from the car in front of them while going at 80 mph. I dislike these situations; they are quite scary. I don't know if it is considered a pet peeve, it's more of a seriously dangerous situation.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this supposed to be cube related? Mine is when people say literally when it isn't needed - an example is something like, he literally shot the bird from on a train. This often happens on TV primarily channels 59 and 60 and it sounds like ****. It's obvious that the narration is speaking literally and by tacking literally on at the end they've just proving their inability to write because the the entire show is scripted. It just makes me want to call in and ask what moron wrote the script, then ***** him out.

Also when people open glass doors by pressing on the window with their greasy hands. That black bar running across the door is there for a reason.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 7, 2009)

When I get a rock in my shoe. Grrr...drives me nuts. It almost makes me want to take it off and deck someone with it.


----------



## V-te (Aug 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> My pet peeves:
> 
> 1. People who have pet peeves.



:fp That's the best contradictory statement ever. Lol =P


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 9, 2009)

Non-Cubing:

School assignments/homework! 
People who show off a lot.
People who lie a lot.

Cubing:

When you're just about to get a new PB and your cube pops.
People who call you a "freak, nerd, etc.." just cause they're jealous.

Seriously, my friend saw me solve the cube and he called me a freak, then later on, he's like begging me to teach him how to solve it. :fp


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 9, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Non-Cubing:
> School assignments/homework!
> People who show off a lot.
> People who lie a lot.



Agreed!
I am sick of homework. It wastes my time and it drags my grade down. Then people (like my parents) are like, "WTF?? Why do you have [x amount] B's?!"

Well, I mean, I guess it only drags my grade down because I don't do it, but w/e...


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

lol I agree!

Peeves:

People that accuse me of cheating in the most obnoxious way possible

ex. CHEATAARRRR!!!!!!
ex. YOU CHEATED YOU DUMMY!!!!!!!

you get the picture. lol it's ok if they just say you cheated. then I prove that I didn't but they don't need to blow out my eardrums just because they are jealous that I can do something they can't. lol

and pretty much everything else that anyone has put in this thread already.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Things I do not like:

General

The human race getting ever closer to extinction and destroying the race and the environment with it. I gave up on the entire human race as a teenager in the mid 1980's. I really hope the human race can avoid destroying themselves and look forward to a golden future, but probability says it will not happen.

Cubing

Edge pairing (but slowly getting better)


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> "penis"



HAHHAHAHAHAH ahhahah
you said penis OMGROFLMAO

i cant believe it! like really?! do you know what you just typed? thats so funny, whats wrong with you?! lololol.


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 9, 2009)

these are cubing related and non-cubing related mixed.


-when i order something on the internet and it takes forever to come in the mail
-most of the time when i leave the house i feel like I'm forgetting something
-when my 4x4 locks constantly
-when my stickers fade or peel. i cant use the cube anymore.
-school projects, because i always procrastinate. they get done, but always late...


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 11, 2009)

for some reason it drives me crazy when people say V-cube 5, V-cube 6, or V-cube 7. no one says eastsheen 2 or mefferts 4 or rubik's 3. it just sounds so dumb. also regarding vcubes, why even bother saying it's a vcube 6x6 or vcube 7x7? is someone going to think "oh, he didn't say it was a V-cube, maybe Rubik's made their own 6x6s and 7x7s"


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> for some reason it drives me crazy when people say V-cube 5, V-cube 6, or V-cube 7. no one says eastsheen 2 or mefferts 4 or rubik's 3. it just sounds so dumb. also regarding vcubes, why even bother saying it's a vcube 6x6 or vcube 7x7? is someone going to think "oh, he didn't say it was a V-cube, maybe Rubik's made their own 6x6s and 7x7s"



2 words and one hyphen.


Knock-Offs.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 11, 2009)

I really hate seeing people type 'lol' into every sentence no matter what. I just wonder what the hell is going through their heads to have to put that everywhere.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> I really hate seeing people type 'lol' into every sentence no matter what. I just wonder what the hell is going through their heads to have to put that everywhere.



LOL


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 11, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate seeing people type 'lol' into every sentence no matter what. I just wonder what the hell is going through their heads to have to put that everywhere.
> ...



Go to hell


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate when people use the word "brainy'. I feel its stupid and makes the speaker sound like an idiot.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...


----------



## Toad (Aug 11, 2009)

My cubing pet peeves:

1. People who say "don't you ever get bored of doing the same thing all the time?"
2. People who say "oh I always used to just peel the stickers off" when they blatantly never did.
3. People who always solve from green...

Non-cubing pet peeves:

1. People not capitalising letters at the start of sentences.
2. People who say it's stupid to put a double space at the start of sentences when actually it looks much neater.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 11, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> People who say it's stupid to put a double space at the start of sentences when actually it looks much neater.


People who say double space looks much neater when actually it looks exactly the same as one space in HTML.


----------



## Toad (Aug 11, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > People who say it's stupid to put a double space at the start of sentences when actually it looks much neater.
> ...



Maybe I'm not talking about HTML?


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 11, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


Maybe I'm not talking about you?

Some users on this forum have said that it looks more "professional" or something like that and that's why they use it in their own posts.


My pet peeve: People who haven't spent any time or effort learning mathematics/science/etc. and accuse those who have for being "talented" or "gifted" and complain how unfair it is that they aren't so lucky.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 11, 2009)

My pet peeve.

Getting hit in the eye.

I mean, EVERYTHING hits the eyes.

A soccerball, basketball, pellet, cube, baseball, a person's hands, dust, and GAHHH


Also, when a cube locks up when you are trying to do a PLL and on the verge of beating your PB.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 11, 2009)

1. people who say " oh yeah i know a guy who can solve in like 10 seconds" when im solving at school

2.people who *ALWAYS* want me to solve their cube


----------



## Escher (Aug 11, 2009)

elcarc said:


> 1. people who say " oh yeah i know a guy who can solve in like 10 seconds" when im solving at school
> 
> 2.*fags* who always want me to solve their cube



Not cool. Do you not mind 'straight people' always asking you to solve your cube?


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 12, 2009)

Escher said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. people who say " oh yeah i know a guy who can solve in like 10 seconds" when im solving at school
> ...



HAHAHA


----------



## elcarc (Aug 13, 2009)

fine ill edit it


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 18, 2009)

i really hate pops at the FIRST turn of a solve.


----------

